# prob bootcamp et partition



## juko (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
j'essaie d'installer bootcamp mais il me dis que je n'ai que 16Go de libre, alors que je vois bien que j'en ai plus de 200.
J'ai fait des sos disques sur tous les volumes, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a trop, et je vois un espace grisé de 10go, il me semble qui date d'un moment où j'ai essayé de créer une partition via l'install windows et ç an'avait pas marché; J'ai cru l'avoir éliminé qd j'ai reformaté recemment mon HD pour installer big sur (et j'ai updaté pour Monterey il y a quelques jours).
Il me semble donc qu'il y a trop de volumes.
Voici les détails 

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  1.9 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 299.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.4 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.4 GB    disk2s5s1


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2022)

@juko
On déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans macOS.


----------



## juko (14 Octobre 2022)

ok désolé!
j'ai aussi pris ça dans le terminal:

 Container disk2 3249E6B8-4528-4B13-ACE9-5F5C78BA394E
    |
    +-> Volume Group 7FA09AA9-3A89-3BF6-904D-546BFD5A4184
        =================================================
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (Data)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données
        Volume UUID:               7FA09AA9-3A89-3BF6-904D-546BFD5A4184
        Capacity Consumed:         1873248395264 B (1.9 TB)
        -------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s5 (System)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD
        Volume UUID:               A354D05B-D1E4-45D4-868E-4AC27BD57350
        Capacity Consumed:         15408275456 B (15.4 GB)


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2022)

Il est de bon ton de mentionner le modèle exact de son Mac, que dit Pomme/A propos de ce Mac ?



juko a dit:


> alors que je vois bien que j'en ai plus de 200.


Non, tu as tout juste 200 Go avec ton FusionDrive. Si en plus tu utilises Time Machine, il y a de fortes chances qu'il y est encore des copies temporaires en attente qui grève l'espace. Il faut aussi commencer par lire les informations officielles de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468#:~:text=Vous pouvez effectuer l'installation,un tel espace ou plus.

Pour le moment il n'y a aucune trace d'une partition Windows. Par curiosité tu avais tenté une réservation de combien de Go ? Je vais quand même te déconseiller de faire une installation de Windows, ton disque dur est bien trop rempli.


----------



## juko (14 Octobre 2022)

oups! C'est un imac 2015, HD fusion drive.
Dans mon souvenir c'était 10go.
J'ai un backup time machine, je vais faire du ménage pour commencer.


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2022)

juko a dit:


> oups! C'est un imac 2015, HD fusion drive.


Cet iMac ne pose aucun problème pour installer une version de Windows. Une fois la taille la partition réservée, Assistant Boot Camp va télécharger les pilotes/drivers, puis le contenu du fichier .iso qu'il stockera dans un espace virtuel. Il passera la main à l'installateur de Windows et dans cet écran...





...il faudra sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules, faire un clic sur *Formater*, accepter le formatage, le nom de BOOTCAMP disparaîtra ce qui est normal, puis un clic sur Suivant pour lancer l'installation. Bien suivre les étapes, on peut dans un premier temps ne pas entrer un n° de licence. En fin d'installation, il y a aura un 2e démarrage et Assistant Boot Camp supprimera l'espace virtuel dont il avait besoin, il n'y aura aucune trace.


juko a dit:


> Dans mon souvenir c'était 10go.


Je ne sais pas ce que tu vas installer comme logiciels sous Windows, mais il faudrait un minimum de 100 Go, car par la suite tu ne pourras pas agrandir/rétrécir cette partition. Le seul logiciel à utiliser sera *CampTune *et je vais me répéter : ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de tout perdre !

Pour finir, il faut télécharger le fichier .iso sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft et impérativement en 64 bits...
1) Windows 10... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10
2) Windows 11... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows11

Pour Windows 11, je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses l'installer, je n'ai plus de Mac avec un processeur Intel pour le vérifier.


----------



## juko (14 Octobre 2022)

Bon, jai fait le ménage et j'ai 500go de libre.
Bootcamp se lance et j'ai choisi 200go de partition windows, ça commence mieux que d'hab, et bim j'ai ce message d'erreur:
Votre disque n'a pas pu etre partitionné
Une erreur s'est produite, etc...

Me recommande SOS disque


----------



## juko (18 Octobre 2022)

Anybody out there!?
Help, I need somebody, help!


----------

